# Some answers needed!



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I am holidaying in Nea Fokea in a couple of weeks with my wife and one and a half year old daughter.
1-Can anyone give me contacts of a good english speaking child specialist doctor if his services may be needed?

2-How is the beach area in Nea Fokea itself?

3-Can we use the beach area at the Hotel Aegean melathron near kalithea? Is it Free ordo we have to pay something?

4-What would be the daily cost for renting a C class aircon car(Hyunday Accent or Citroen C3)with child chair for say 10 days?

5-Can anyone give me some car agency contact near Nea Fokea?

Highly appreciate any and all concerned comments!
Tnx!


----------

